# Night Vision Coming Soon To Cell Phones, Eyeglasses



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Night Vision Coming Soon To Cell Phones, Eyeglasses.

*The illuminating power of bulky night vision goggles could soon be widely available thanks to a new, paper thin device.*



> THE GIST:
> * A new, paper thin film could help you to see in the dark.
> * The device borrows from the existing technology in flat screen TVs.
> * The film could be used in eyeglasses, cell phone cameras or car windshields.











An image taken through night vision glasses shows soldiers in northern Afghanistan. New technology could make night vision more widely available. AP Photo/Anja Niedringhaus

-- Tom


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

very cool stuff, I would love this feature on my glasses... : P


----------

